# aide applescript



## kolok (31 Août 2005)

Je n'ai jamais toucher applescript et j'ai un besoin urgent d'un script de dossier tout simple (enfin, je crois)

Il doit recopier en permance le contenu d'un dossier dans un autre. meme a l'occasion des chgt de taille des fichiers qu'il contient.

J'ai fait quelques essai, mais je suis a l'ecoute de tous bon conseil, car c'est assez urgent (c'est pour un test)


----------

